# Hello from New England



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Time to get started then!
Come by our factory if you are looking for quality american made equipment!


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Ipswich, I am from Northboro MA

I sure do miss fried clams and lobster, Clam fritters.

Take care and have fun.
Come join the evening Chat between 9 - 11 pm nightly


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff, there are free plans to make hives. 
http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/6324.pdf


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
The boxes are cheap enough, that it almost doesn't pay to buy the lumber & build them.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

pine is $0.85 a foot and cypress is $0.99 a foot here, where can I get supers for $5.00 or $5.82 for cypress, and like the credit card commercial says, the experience is priceless!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

hello from the extreme northwestern part of the state, in the northern berkshires


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Was at Crane Beach a couple weeks back. Lots of us around out here. Welcome.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Things cost a little more here, & I value my free time. Even though I don't have any. I do build my own screened bottom boards out of scrap 2x4's as they cost about $40 to buy a beefy one.

If you're pine is .85 per foot, & you use about 4' to build the hive. There's $3.50 right there. By the time you cut rabbits, make box joints, or dove tails.
I understand you can't put a price on the pleasure of making them yourself. Even went out & got a router table for some of my bee projects. 
Enjoy,



AmericasBeekeeper said:


> pine is $0.85 a foot and cypress is $0.99 a foot here, where can I get supers for $5.00 or $5.82 for cypress, and like the credit card commercial says, the experience is priceless!


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

You can go to 

http://humbleabodesinc.com/


The budget boxs and frames are very good IMO


BEE HAPPY Jim 134 


form Athol,MA.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome Jeff,

If you're handy and enjoy woodworking, have the tools and a little time and expecially, if you have a source of free lumber scraps, by all means, try building the equipment.

I build all my own woodenware now, even the frames, though there will be those who try their best to convince me that it is cheaper, better, more economical or something to spend hundreds of dollars to buy them rather then build them myself in a few afternoons for free.

Everytime the discussion is raised, there will be those who will do their best to try to talk you out of it. They just don't get it. Try it and see if you like it. That is the only opinion that matters.

Wayne


----------



## 2PUPs (Nov 6, 2010)

Thx for the warm welcomes , its been really fun doing research for this . Makes me want to get into beekeeping this yr . But I am going to start my journey in bees in 2012 , as I like to be somewhat knowlegable on subjects . Actually I am making two sets of langs , one for the neighbor and one for me for 2012 . I will be looking into finding local classes also , or a toutor . I will post pics of the build in couple days , as I am just gathering my wood now . 

Jeff


----------

